
Mass Surveillance at Public Gatherings Is Why We Need Oversight Policies - kawera
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/10/mass-surveillance-public-gatherings-why-we-need-oversight-policies
======
ThrustVectoring
I don't think oversight policies are nearly enough. The intrusion into your
privacy is scary enough, even without marrying it to state-sanctioned
violence. And automated license plate reading is quite possible with consumer
electronics, which means that the only reason why things aren't getting
tracked is that it's not profitable to track it yet.

------
jackskell
One word: rental cars.

Out-of-state buyers already practice this.

